# Pouch travel length?



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Is there any reason for the pouch to travel forward of the unstretched rubber?

IOW If a second 'stop' fork was placed about 8" rear of of the front fork and the slingshot had 10" rubber, would it shoot as fast as before?

My reasoning is that after the rubber relaxes to its original position, the combined weight of the rubber and the pouch is not helping accelerate the projectile.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> Is there any reason for the pouch to travel forward of the unstretched rubber?
> 
> IOW If a second 'stop' fork was placed about 8" rear of of the front fork and the slingshot had 10" rubber, would it shoot as fast as before?
> 
> My reasoning is that after the rubber relaxes to its original position, the combined weight of the rubber and the pouch is not helping accelerate the projectile.


Why not just modify your xbow and report the results to us? Except for the bulk added, it would seem to stop hand slaps, _might_ serve to keep the bands aligned, and could serve as aiming aids. It could be practical for wrist-braced slings

You are correct about the rubber not helping once it stops accelerating. In fact, I believe that most fork hits and flyers are caused by the pouch not releasing the ball properly, which is why wider forks work better than narrow for most people.


----------

